# Garage ITO BNR34



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Saw this 34 for the firts time in Hyperrev 120, now I found some pictuers of this beast on the net.

It runs a HKS 2.8 stroker kit with a HKS TO4Z Turbo. It is pushing around 700bhp


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks far too plain, for once in my life,...."more stickers!"


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

have you got any more shots of the engine bay? 
as i see the engine has been moved back and im interested in the front drive shaft angle!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks awesome!

Enjoy the simple look of that.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

ANDY H said:


> have you got any more shots of the engine bay?
> as i see the engine has been moved back and im interested in the front drive shaft angle!


I can make a scan of the article in Hyperrev if you like.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This car was at the GT-R Magazine meet in September at Fuji Speedway. This car is awesome in the flesh, pics do not do it justice!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

I can make a scan of the article in Hyperrev if you like.
if its not to much bother yes please!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

here it is

just need to look in here for additional pics. There are a few in the beginning and other pics further in the thread.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

cheers mate!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Think i saw some video on Dino's blog i think. this is the one that had the engine move back 20cm. Very nice car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Will be interesting to see what it will do at Tsukuba next month. 

I shot this car back in April. Built by Garage Ito in Osaka


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dino, I thought they said it will not be ready until next year. Now I cant wait to see this car in action.


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

They are aiming for 53.111 sec at Tsukuba isnt?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Are there any engine shots? It looks like there's so much space left in the front right corner. Usually that place is messed with wires and hoses and intake stuff.
The car looks very clean, light and simple. Would be nice to see a gtr taking the lap time record again.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Car is no longer under Garage Ito`s name, Customer and garage Ito boss had a huge fall out a few months ago. Now the customer (has a few pennies) has started his own race shop.....so I am not sure if it will be seen @ Tsukuba.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone know if the car made it to TC?


----------

